# Ostsee, aber wo?



## Ted (10. Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

langsam fange ich an mir Gedanken über meinen nächsten Angelurlaub zu machen. Die Karpfen in Frankreich, Italien und Co mussten nun häufig genug dran glauben und so gehts dieses Jahr mal "back to the roots" an die Brandung. Die Niederlande habe ich häufig genung besucht und möchte jetzt für eine Woche an die deutsche, vllt auch an die dänische Ostseeküste. Zielfische sind Abeds und Nachts Plattfische oder Dorsche beim Brandungsangeln und während des Tages Hornhechte und Seeforellen mit der Fliege. Vllt auch mal ein Paar Heringe zwischendurch. Mein Boot werde ich, damit ich mobiler und flexibler bin, auch auf den Trailer schmeissen und mitnehmen. Los gehts warscheinlich irgendwann im Mai.
Da ich allerdings noch nie dort war, habe ich keine Ahnung wohin ich fahren sollte. Und hier kommt Ihr ins Spiel 
Ich wäre also um Tips und Hilfe bei der Wahl der richtigen Angelstellen sehr dankbar! Und kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mein Boot dort slippen kann?

Schon jetzt vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! Ein ausführlicher Fangbericht wird natürlich folgen!!!

Viel Petri Heil!!

Bene


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Ted schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> langsam fange ich an mir Gedanken über meinen nächsten Angelurlaub zu machen. Die Karpfen in Frankreich, Italien und Co mussten nun häufig genug dran glauben und so gehts dieses Jahr mal "back to the roots" an die Brandung. Die Niederlande habe ich häufig genung besucht und möchte jetzt für eine Woche an die deutsche, vllt auch an die dänische Ostseeküste. Zielfische sind Abeds und Nachts Plattfische oder Dorsche beim Brandungsangeln und während des Tages Hornhechte und Seeforellen mit der Fliege. Vllt auch mal ein Paar Heringe zwischendurch. Mein Boot werde ich, damit ich mobiler und flexibler bin, auch auf den Trailer schmeissen und mitnehmen. Los gehts warscheinlich irgendwann im Mai.
> Da ich allerdings noch nie dort war, habe ich keine Ahnung wohin ich fahren sollte. Und hier kommt Ihr ins Spiel
> ...


 
Moin Ted,

also unter uns gesagt und ohne hier jemanden auf die Füsse zu treten, fahr etwas weiter nach Dänemark! Insel Als oder so!! Für einen Angelurlaub lohnt es sich. #6 |rolleyes Da hast du noch etwas mehr "Spass"! Und für'n Kurztrip an die deutsche Küste.....|rolleyes
Ist meine Meinung!! (Jetzt kann man sich wieder aufregen!!) #c|rolleyes


----------



## franja1 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Moin, eine kleine Übersicht der Slipanlagen.....

http://www.slipanlagen.de/index.html

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ted (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Danke für eure Tips!
@ Rolf:
was verstehst du unter mehr "Spass"? Siehts in Dänemark mit den Fischbeständen noch besser aus als an der deutschen Ostseeküste? Ich habe bis jetzt hauptsächlich Infos über die Meerforellen dort gefunden. Und da solls mit den den Beständen ja auch nicht so rosig aussehen wie vor einigen Jahren. Meine Zielfische werden eher die Hornhechte, Plattfische und Dorsche sein. Hierzu habe ich leider noch nicht allzuviel gefunden. Kann mir Jemand Tipps dazu geben?

Beste Grüße!!


----------



## boot (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Komm nach Kappeln an die Schlei hier hast du alle fische die du fangen möchtest,die Gastkarte für die Schlei kostet 3 Euro und eine Slippe gibt es auch und kostet nix. lg


----------



## Kegelfisch (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Hei Ted
www.ostseecamp.de (Rerik-Meschendorf).Vom Ufer auf Meerforelle oder Brandungsfischen.Ein paar Kilometer weiter eine gute Slippe in Kühlungsborn.Kostet allerdings etwas Gebühr und Parken extra,dafür aber der Trollegrund in erreichbarer Nähe.Oder Du angelst von den Seebrücken in Rerik bzw.Kühlungsborn (im Sommer aber nur nachts erlaubt !).Leider müsstest Du die Küstenangelkarte von Meck/Pomm kaufen , aber 20,00 € für 'ne Jahreskarte geht doch noch .
Uwe
P.S.sieh Dir das Video auf der Seite vom Camp an !


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Kegelfisch schrieb:


> Hei Ted
> www.ostseecamp.de (Rerik-Meschendorf).Vom Ufer auf Meerforelle oder Brandungsfischen.Ein paar Kilometer weiter eine gute Slippe in Kühlungsborn.Kostet allerdings etwas Gebühr und Parken extra,dafür aber der Trollegrund in erreichbarer Nähe.Oder Du angelst von den Seebrücken in Rerik bzw.Kühlungsborn (im Sommer aber nur nachts erlaubt !).Leider müsstest Du die Küstenangelkarte von Meck/Pomm kaufen , aber 20,00 € für 'ne Jahreskarte geht doch noch .
> Uwe
> P.S.sieh Dir das Video auf der Seite vom Camp an !


 
@Ted, kannst du dir jetzt vorstellen, was ich unter Spass verstehe?  In Daenemark ist alles noch etwas mehr auf die natürliche Art. Sicher müsstest du auch deine Slip-Gebühr bezahlen und den staatl. Fischereischein, aber wenn ich das hier in Tyskland sehe, hier Gebühr, da Erlaubniskarte, nachts verboten und und und |rolleyes. Das ist für mich kein Spass. Ich bin ca. 5-6 mal im Jahr in Danske (meine Frau angelt dort auch!). Auch mal nur für ein Wochenendtrip, es ist halt alles etwas ausgeglichener und ruhiger!! Mach doch hier mal einen Tagesausflug mit dem Boot, fahr eine ruhige Ecke am Ufer an, mach ein Feuer und brate dir den frischen Fisch......|bigeyes...dann hast du den "deutschen Spass" !! 

Generell ist das Ansichtssache und jeder sollte es so handhaben, wie er mag. Das hier ist eben meine Meinung und die wird sich bestimmt nicht ändern!!!#6#6


----------



## dmoppel (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> @Ted, kannst du dir jetzt vorstellen, was ich unter Spass verstehe?  In Daenemark ist alles noch etwas mehr auf die natürliche Art. Sicher müsstest du auch deine Slip-Gebühr bezahlen und den staatl. Fischereischein, aber wenn ich das hier in Tyskland sehe, hier Gebühr, da Erlaubniskarte, nachts verboten und und und |rolleyes. Das ist für mich kein Spass. Ich bin ca. 5-6 mal im Jahr in Danske (meine Frau angelt dort auch!). Auch mal nur für ein Wochenendtrip, es ist halt alles etwas ausgeglichener und ruhiger!! Mach doch hier mal einen Tagesausflug mit dem Boot, fahr eine ruhige Ecke am Ufer an, mach ein Feuer und brate dir den frischen Fisch......|bigeyes...dann hast du den "deutschen Spass" !!
> 
> Generell ist das Ansichtssache und jeder sollte es so handhaben, wie er mag. Das hier ist eben meine Meinung und die wird sich bestimmt nicht ändern!!!#6#6


 
Ich schließe mich Rolfs Meinung an,
es gibt auf ALS viele tolle Angelplätze ohne Parkplatznot,Parkplatzgebühr, Park- und Halteverbote,
keine überfüllten Angelstrände. Und man kann zu jeder Tageszeit seine Fische fangen!

Dänemark #6
Gruss Dirk


----------



## boot (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



dmoppel schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich Rolfs Meinung an,
> es gibt auf ALS viele tolle Angelplätze ohne Parkplatznot,Parkplatzgebühr, Park- und Halteverbote,
> keine überfüllten Angelstrände. Und man kann zu jeder Tageszeit seine Fische fangen!
> 
> ...


*1* Parkplatznot gibt es bei uns nicht.
*2*tolle Angelplätze reichlich
*3*keine überfüllten Angelstrände.haben wir auch
*4*Und man kann zu jeder Tageszeit seine Fische fangen!auch bei uns.
Lg aus Kappeln #h


----------



## Ted (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Damit, dass es ziemlich voll sein wird hatte ich schon gerechnet. Aber das von euch beschriebene Szenario... ne, das ist mir dann doch zu viel...
Nur sind in Dänemark die Lebenshaltungskosten sehr hoch.
Wie seihts denn mit Fehmarn aus? Das is ne schöne kleine Insel mit eineigen Slipstellen. Mit dem Boot ist also die gesamte Küste nach max einer halben Stunde Bootsfahrt zu erreichen. Und da ich ja nicht während der Ferienzeit fahre, sollte ich auch keine Probs mit überfüllten Stränden und knappen Parkmöglichkeiten haben.
Ausserdem ist die Nordüste meinst Sandstrand und die Südküste Steil mit Kiesel. Also doch eigentlich Perfekt und sehr abwechselungsreich.
Stimmt das alles so?
Über den Fischbestand dort habe ich allerdings nicht allzuviel gelesen. Da ich erst fahren werden, wenn die Hornhechte auch da sind, werde ich mir die gezielte Angelei auf Meerforellen knicken. Wie siehts da mit Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch und Plattfisch aus und mit dem Angeln auf Hornhecht mit der Fliegen und Spinnrute?

Viele Grüße aus NRW


----------



## Norbi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

@Ted,wenn Du nach Fehmarn willst!!

Dorsch : Westermakelsdorf,Niobe und Marinleuchte.
Platte : Altenteil und Teichhof
Horni : Sund , Bojendorf,Preesen,das wäre mein Tip zu Fehmarn.

Und vergesse den Wind nicht.....Auflandig ist meist besser !!


----------



## Mecki (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Hallo,
So jetzt ich. Komme auf die schöne Insel Rügen. Wenn Du Dir die Karte von Rügen mal anschaust, siehst Du, dass das ein ideale Angelrevier ist. Brandung,  Schleppfischen  auf Mefo und Co.in den Bodden angeln. Preise  sind  erschwinglich. Auch  für die Fam. super. Was will ein Anglerherz noch.
Gruß Mecki


----------



## Norbi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Das nimmt ja Maße vom Reisebüro an


----------



## Hansa-Fan (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

moin

komm ins schöne mecklenburg. genauer gesagt, kühlungsborn. mit deinem boot biste ratzfatz überm trollegrund. brandung auf mefo, leos und platte ist auch gut. außerdem ist es ein katzensprung nach hro, kannste hansa gucken

wenn du ne ferienwohnung suchst schreib mir ne pn.


gruss achim


----------



## D-Hrubesch (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Hallo.
Mit Fehmarn hast Du eigendlich schon das richtige Revier für Deinen Trip selbst genannt.
Du kannst im Norden vom Strand aus Platten fangen im Osten Dorsche und mit dem Boot hast Du fast immer eine Ecke wo Du dich im Windschatten verstecken kannst sollte er einmal zu doll sein. Zur Not ist es auch nicht weit nach Großenbrode.
An der Westküste und im Sund gibt es reichlich stellen für Hornis und mit etwas glück ist auch ne Mefo dazwischen.
Du brauchst auf Fehmarn keinen Küstenfischereischein wie in Meck-pomm sondern nur den Bundesfischereischein wie eigendlich überall in Deutschland.
Wenn Du nochfragen hast kannst Du dich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## volkerm (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Rügen!
Groß, preisgünstig, viele und große Fische.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## aalpietscher (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Rügen!!!!!!!!

Gruß...#h


----------



## Hansa-Fan (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

_


aalpietscher schrieb:



			Rügen!!!!!!!!

Gruß...#h
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

auch wenn ich dir k`born vorher empfohlen habe, du hast natürlich bei einer wahl für rügen zweifellos den vorteil, dass du mit den boddengewässern und ihren großhechten ne einzigartige alternative hast. außerdem kannste mit deinem boot auch mal nen lachs verhaften.
natürlich ist es richtig, dass du im gegensatz zu s-h und n-s bei uns ne angelerlaubnis brauchst, aber 10 € für ne wochenkarte ist doch keine tragödie und sollte wirklich kein kriterium bei deiner entscheidungsfindung sein.

gruss achim


----------



## Klaus S. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ...aber 10 € für ne wochenkarte ist doch keine tragödie und sollte wirklich kein kriterium bei deiner entscheidungsfindung sein.



Für mich ist es so... #h

Fehmarn ist und bleibt die schönste Insel für uns Angler :m


----------



## Norbi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

@Klaus S,da magst Du vieleicht recht haben,aber man sollte nicht
das Festland vergessen,z.b. Rosenfelde,Süssau und die Hohwachter Bucht.

P.S. Jetzt haben wir Ihn ganz durcheinander gebracht.


----------



## Ted (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Allerdings bin ich langsam etwas verwirrt...
Also zur Wahl stehen für mich jetzt noch jetzt noch Rügen und Fehmarn. Kennt vllt jemand beide Inseln ganz gut und kann mir verschiedene pro und kontra aufzählen? Wo sind die Fische größer? Wo gibts mehr Fisch?

Gruß aus NRW


----------



## Norbi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Ganz klar im Osten#q


----------



## Lenger06 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Moin,

also das große Plus von Fehmarn sind die kurzen Wege!!! Du kannst ja nach Windverhältnisen oder Zielfisch deinen gewünschten Strand im Sund,Ost-,Nord-, oder Westküste innerhalb kürzester Zeit erreichen!!!

Bis jetzt haben wir immer unseren Fisch auf der Insel gefangen ob von der Brandung, vom Kleinboot oder vom Kutter!!!:m

Gruß


----------



## Hansa-Fan (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

komm lieber zu uns:m, ich hab gehört, dass die insulaner auf fehmarn manchmal touristen aus "europa" essen.



im ernst, ich denke, wenn du dich für eine der inseln entscheidest, liegste schon mal richtig. ich persönlich würde rügen bevorzugen, nicht zuletzt wegen der bereits erwähnten boddengewässer als nette abwechslung (esox) sowie die chance, beim schleppen (trolling) mal nen lachs zu erwischen.
außerdem bietet das umland mehr, wenn die angelruten mal pause machen.


gruss an die ruhr achim


----------



## Norbi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

@Lenger06,immer ?????? Die besten Brandungsangler sind schon ohne Fisch nach Hause gefahren:c:c


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Norbi schrieb:


> @Lenger06,immer ?????? Die besten Brandungsangler sind schon ohne Fisch nach Hause gefahren:c:c


 
Norbi, warst du das??  Nee, Spass beiseite....natürlich gibt es Tage, wo's läuft und ...ich sAg mal andere Tage .
Aber generell ist doch entscheident, was ich für Möglichkeiten vor Ort habe, Stellen zum Ausweichen, Angebote, wenn man "garnicht" angeln gehen kann u.s.w. 
Sicherlich gibt es Ecken, da ist die Auswahl an Möglichkeiten enorm, aber da spielen viele Faktoren rein, sowie, wie "überlaufen" ist die Gegend, kann ich auch mal "in Ruhe" fischen gehen, oder bin ich ein "geselliger Typ", der zum Klönen ans Wasser fährt und "nebenbei" noch ein bisschen Fisch fangen will.........Aber das muss jeder für sich entschheiden!


----------



## Norbi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

moin Rolf,unter anderem,auch Namendlich bekanntere !!!|supergri


----------



## AndiHH (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Ted schrieb:


> Allerdings bin ich langsam etwas verwirrt...
> Also zur Wahl stehen für mich jetzt noch jetzt noch Rügen und Fehmarn. Kennt vllt jemand beide Inseln ganz gut und kann mir verschiedene pro und kontra aufzählen? Wo sind die Fische größer? Wo gibts mehr Fisch?
> 
> Gruß aus NRW




Hallo Ted,

ich muss hier schon schmunzeln.Nimm 2 Streichhölzer und lose es aus.|supergri Fehmarn bekommt den kleinen Streichholz und Rügen den großen.

Es fehlt nur noch das Angebot dass Du für den Urlaub auf einer der Inseln nichts bezahlen musst. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Lenger06 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Norbi schrieb:


> @Lenger06,immer ?????? Die besten Brandungsangler sind schon ohne Fisch nach Hause gefahren:c:c


Ja immer!!Natürlich gibt es grade in der Brandung auch mal einen Schneidertag!! Ich rede ja nicht von einzelnen Angeltagen sondern von einem längeren Aufenthalt auf der Insel!!! Und ich rede ja auch nicht von Maßefängen sondern von schönen Angeltagen mit mal mehr, mal weniger Fisch!!!#6 

Ich finde die Insel einfach super wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten!! Aber das sind ja auch nur die Eindrücke einer hessischen "Landratte" wie mir!


----------



## Norbi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Ja immer!!Natürlich gibt es grade in der Brandung auch mal einen Schneidertag!! Ich rede ja nicht von einzelnen Angeltagen sondern von einem längeren Aufenthalt auf der Insel!!! Und ich rede ja auch nicht von Maßefängen sondern von schönen Angeltagen mit mal mehr, mal weniger Fisch!!!#6
> 
> Ich finde die Insel einfach super wegen der vielen Möglichkeiten!! Aber das sind ja auch nur die Eindrücke einer hessischen "Landratte" wie mir!



Da haste Recht,aber Fehmarn ist was Fisch angeht auch nicht mehr das was es früher war.
Jeder Tag ist nicht Fangtag,aber Angeltag:m


----------



## Ted (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Ihr macht mir die Entscheidung echt nicht gerade einfach! Rolf hat mit seinen Auswahlkriterien eigentlich schon den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen! Ruhe ist mir wichtig. wenn ich schon ne Woche Uni blau mache, dann möchte ich mich auch erholen und wenig Leute um mich rum haben. Welche der beiden Inseln ist denn die ruhigere? Sind die Fischbestände, bis auf die Lachse bei Rügen, vergleichbar? Tage, an denen ich garnicht angeln kann, die gibts für mich nicht. Angebote für andere Freizeitvergnügen spielen also keine Rolle. An den Hechten aus den Bodden bin ich eher weniger interessiert, denn dazu kann ich auch nach Holland in die Bodden fahren oder direkt an meinem Hausgewässer bleiben.


----------



## Traveangler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Dann fahre nach Fehmarn,

In ganz SH brauchst Du nur deinen Jahres Fischereischein ( nur für Lübeck brauchst Du einen extra Schein , dieser kostet für 6 Wochen 8 € und für das Jahr 16 € )

Auserdem ist SH das schönste Bundesland der Welt und unsere Fische schmecken auch besser |supergri



> komm lieber zu uns:m, ich hab gehört, dass die insulaner auf fehmarn manchmal touristen aus "europa" essen.


das ist natürlich ein mythos , der aus der Zeit vor dem Bau der Brücke stammt ! Damals wurden Festländer nicht gegessen sondern verschleppt und zur Auffrischung des Erbgutes gebraucht ! Es gibt sogar Gerüchte dass damals viele genau aus diesem Grund  auf Fehmarn Urlaub machen wollten |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Hansa-Fan (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



Traveangler schrieb:


> Auserdem ist SH das schönste Bundesland der Welt und unsere Fische schmecken auch besser |supergri


 
war, lieber traveangler war. seit 20 jahren ist hedwig-holzbein nur noch zweiter.|supergri


----------



## Norbi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Zweiter mit nem Holzbein ist doch sau gut


----------



## Traveangler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



> war, lieber traveangler war. seit 20 jahren ist hedwig-holzbein nur noch zweiter.|supergri



es geht ja auch um die innere Schönheit ! 

Nicht um die Schönheit die McPomm vor 20 Jahren durch plastische chirurgie und abermillionen von Steuergeldern bekommen hat !

Ach so , sag mal in welcher Liga spielt Hansa jetzt eigentlich |supergri


----------



## Hansa-Fan (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*




Traveangler schrieb:


> _es geht ja auch um die innere Schönheit ! _
> 
> na denn, wat meinst du denn mit schönheit? husum, rendsburg oder gar damp 2000
> 
> ...


 

gruss von der schöneren ostsee


----------



## Traveangler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Du beißt ja auf einen blanken Haken |supergri




> _es geht ja auch um die innere Schönheit ! _
> 
> na denn, wat meinst du denn mit schönheit? husum, rendsburg oder gar damp 2000
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe Du verstehst das alles als Ironie !|supergri|supergri McPomm ist schon ein wunderschöner Flecken ( nur halt nicht ganz so schön wie Hedwig Holzbein !!!!!|supergri )


----------



## J.D.Fox (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Moin Freunde. Ich bin die letzten 2 Tage mit nem kleinen Kutter auf der Ostsee gewesen und habe nichts gefangen. habe alles probiert. morgen will ich mit meinem Bruder an die Brandung. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich es jetzt zu dieser Zeit versuchen kann??? will nicht wieder als schneider nach Hause gehen. 
Gruß J.D.


----------



## Klaus S. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



J.D.Fox schrieb:


> Moin Freunde. Ich bin die letzten 2 Tage mit nem kleinen Kutter auf der Ostsee gewesen und habe nichts gefangen. habe alles probiert. morgen will ich mit meinem Bruder an die Brandung. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich es jetzt zu dieser Zeit versuchen kann??? will nicht wieder als schneider nach Hause gehen.
> Gruß J.D.



Klar... Rund um Fehmarn :m

Fahr bloß nicht in den Osten... da bist du schon nen 10ner los bevor du mit den Angeln anfangen darfst


----------



## Norbi (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Und wenn Du auf die Insel fährst,würde ich Marinleuchte vorschlagen,da hast Du ziemlich nah gleich tiefes Wasser.
Dann mal Petri:m


----------



## Hansa-Fan (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

[_QUOTE=Klaus S.;3196200]Klar... Rund um Fehmarn :m_

_Fahr bloß nicht in den Osten... da bist du schon nen 10ner los bevor du mit den Angeln anfangen darfst [/QUOTE]_




_klar und wenn er sich zu fuß von essen nach fehmarn aufmacht spart er sogar spritgeld. mann, wovon reden wir hier eigentlich._


----------



## SprottenHansi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Also ich fahre anfang juni mal wieder nach Als. Begründung : habe mich mal über andere Fanggebiete versucht zu informieren und das war der reinste Eierlauf. Bin auf Als immer bei WRS Frank Röhrchen und er ist ein garant dafür das man als Tourist ohne Vorkenntnisse auch an die momentan fängigen Stellen kommt (mit Boot). Sich an einem fremden Gewässerabschnitt ,  ohne präzise Infos , einen fängigen Platz zu finden das hat schon an unseren "kleinen" Hausgewässern selten funktioniert. Und schnell werden die ersten 3 Tage damit zugebracht einen geeigneten Platz zu finden. Das gilt aber für alle Stellen ob Rügen , Fehmarn , Als , Langeland oder den Stausee nebenan. Also würde ich dir empfehlen dahin zu gehen wo du die besten Infos bekommst. Und da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn jemand damit Geld verdient das du wiederkommst dort auch die besten tipps zu holen sind


----------



## Hansa-Fan (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



SprottenHansi schrieb:


> Also ich fahre anfang juni mal wieder nach Als. Begründung : habe mich mal über andere Fanggebiete versucht zu informieren und das war der reinste Eierlauf. Bin auf Als immer bei WRS Frank Röhrchen und er ist ein garant dafür das man als Tourist ohne Vorkenntnisse auch an die momentan fängigen Stellen kommt (mit Boot). Sich an einem fremden Gewässerabschnitt , ohne präzise Infos , einen fängigen Platz zu finden das hat schon an unseren "kleinen" Hausgewässern selten funktioniert. Und schnell werden die ersten 3 Tage damit zugebracht einen geeigneten Platz zu finden. Das gilt aber für alle Stellen ob Rügen , Fehmarn , Als , Langeland oder den Stausee nebenan. Also würde ich dir empfehlen dahin zu gehen wo du die besten Infos bekommst. Und da habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht das wenn jemand damit Geld verdient das du wiederkommst dort auch die besten tipps zu holen sind


 


also ich weiß nicht. im zeitalter des internets mit seinen foren und google earth verballert doch keiner von uns mehr drei tage, um nen hot spot zu finden.


gruss achim


----------



## SprottenHansi (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Habs leider zu oft erlebt. Ich weiss nicht bei welchem wind , welcher temperatur etc. etc. etc. der Fisch wo steht. Mit etwas mehr Erfahrung kann man das wahrscheinlich abschätzen aber als Laie ?


----------



## Hansa-Fan (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*



SprottenHansi schrieb:


> Habs leider zu oft erlebt. Ich weiss nicht bei welchem wind , welcher temperatur etc. etc. etc. der Fisch wo steht. Mit etwas mehr Erfahrung kann man das wahrscheinlich abschätzen aber als Laie ?


 


gebe ich dir recht, wenn man nen einheimischen mit insiderkenntnissen hat, vereinfacht das natürlich die suche nach nem geeigneten angelplatz.


----------



## Ted (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

Genau diese Herausforderungen, von denen SprottenHansi Spricht, suche ich schon seit Jahren immer wieder. In erster Linie an den riesigen Seen in Frankreich, Italien oder Polen um dort Karpfen zu fangen. Natürlich komme ich auch immer weider zurück an Gewässer, die ich gut kenne. Nun bin ich seit einiger zeit dabei diese Erfahrungen auch immer wieder auf andere Angeltechniken anzuwenden. Ist es nicht das Größte zu einem unbekannten Gewässer zu fahren, dort mit viel Einsatz und Energie möglichst kapitale Fische zu finden und zu Fangen? Ich sehe diese "Probleme" nicht als Hinderniss, sondern als Herausforderung. Deshalb auch meine Fragen nach der besseren und schöneren Insel und nicht nach den Besten Fangplätzen, Methoden und Ködern. Ich habe die Erfahrung gesammelt oft bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen, wenn ich unvoreingenommen von den besten Stellen oder Ködern zu einem Gewässer Fahre und mich auf Erfahrungswerte und meinen gesunden Menschenverstand verlasse. Zb fange ich an neuen Gewässern grundsätzlich am Westufer an zu fischen. Echolot, ein Thermometer mit langer schnur für die verschiedenen Wassertiefen und ein GPS sind hierfür natürlich Voraussetzung. Keine frage, es gibt auch Trips, auf denen ich Lehrgeld bezahlt habe. Aber nur Wer viel Zeit am Wasser verbringt, und den Mut hat das Risiko einzugehen auch mal nicht sehr gut zu fangen, der kann nach einigen Jahren auf ein Kapital an Erfahrungen und Wissen zurückblicken, das sich wirklich gewaschen hat.


----------



## Ted (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Ostsee, aber wo?*

äähm, natürlich am Ostufer


----------

